
Amazon Quantum Ledger Database Now Available - jeffbarr
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/now-available-amazon-quantum-ledger-database-qldb/
======
mooreds
This is essentially a blockchain database, correct? I scanned the post and saw
the words block and ledger, but never the phrase blockchain.

~~~
joemag
No. See question #4 in QLDBs FAQ:
[https://aws.amazon.com/qldb/faqs/](https://aws.amazon.com/qldb/faqs/)

